# new to the forum



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello from andalusia,

i would like to relocate to Italy (its been more than 20 years since i left)
but still don t know where to go.......maby to the venetian area or liguria
close to the french border?? i like to live close to an airport and since i am a
single woman not in the country side.......any suggestions??

also would like to know how can i get the national health insurance card
i haven t been working ......(have an privat insurance in spain ,which is getting
too expensive now.....


----------

